# Help is my betta sick??



## kujoe (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm hoping someone can help me. My betta is staying at the bottom of his ten gallon tank. All readings are normal, it's definitely NOT in the middle of a cycle and all of a sudden as of today he stays at the bottom of the tank, and only comes up for gulps of air, and then straight back down again.

Also it seems like he's suddenly bloated overnight. Can a betta get bloated from stress? I don't think he's stressed as he's been in this tank for a while and is just now acting like this.

I did some research and I don't think it's dropsy because he doesn't have raised scales at all. I did as of a week ago give him a couple of freezedried blood worms, which I read could constipate him, which would make sense, I suppose. I've also noticed that he seems to be breathing "harder" if that makes sense. Also, a few days ago I noticed some discoloration on him that I read MIGHT be velvet, but didn't think anything of it at the time. I'll let you experts look at the pics and confirm/deny the velvet thing. I'm not so sure that's the real issue tho as he has had this on him since we brought him home.

Also, he normally swims around a lot, but as of today he stays at the bottom rear corner of the tank, and if he's not there, he's hiding in his cave.

I'm attaching pictures so you can see the bump I noticed today too. I could be wrong...but I'm not even sure that bump was there yesterday.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What are your water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and water temp, not just "okay" need numbers if you have them
How much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one?
Additive used, if any, what kind, how much, what for?
How long has the tank been set up and how old is the betta?

It is hard to tell from the pic but from what I can see he does look bloated, a couple of things can cause this..... constipation or long term aquarium salt use

At this point I would hold all food and start daily water changes of 50% for the next 7 days and see if he perk up.


----------



## kujoe (Mar 15, 2010)

the latest water numbers are on my profile. when I started the tank I put in 2tbsp of aquarium salt per instructions. I don't think its the salt though, as this literally came on suddenly. 

This tank has been fully cycled so it's not in the middle of one. Not sure exactly how old this betta is but we brought him home a little over a month ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be happy to help you out but I am not going to go look for numbers or the answers to the questions....good luck.......


----------



## kujoe (Mar 15, 2010)

Oops sorry I guess my readings aren't in my profile. My ph is 8.0. Nitrite is 0, nitrate is at 0.25 ppm. Ammonia is at 0.25 ppm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

By the look of your number you are either not cycled or you got a problem with your water...do you have a filter or an air stone to help keep the NB alive and thriving if not ...no problem you just need to do more water changes...with your ammonia reading I would o 50% water change now and again tomorrow...re check and if 0.25ppm and higher keep doing water changes until 0ppm....you want your nitrate to be 5-10ppm and ammonia, nitrite 0ppm
What kind of testing product are you using? by the way......
What is your current husbandry practiced? 

I have found anytime my fish are acting off.....make a 50% water change.....if it has been a long time since I have made a water change and suspect the nitrate of being too high make small percent water changes daily to prevent nitrate shock related issues...also, high nitrate can effect the immune response setting the fish up for disease and death from a sudden nitrate change.......sudden pH changes can also cause problems for the fish.....


----------



## kujoe (Mar 15, 2010)

My last water change was done 4 days ago, and I was mistaken about the nitrate number, it was actually 0.5. Not that it changes anything.

As for water testing I use the API master test kit as I learned the paper strips aren't accurate.

What do you mean husbandry?


----------



## kujoe (Mar 15, 2010)

So I force-fed him a little bit of pea, not sure how much he actually swallowed tho, as he kept spitting it out. Today he's started to lean to one side, so I'm thinking it's progressed from regular constipation to swim bladder disorder. I did the water change, and have noticed he seems to be blacker/grayer than before. He was usually a vivid blue all over, now he has some black/gray as if his scales changed color across the top of his body, mostly on his head.

I added a tad bit of aquarium salt, and some API Triple Sulfa to help things along, especially if he has bacteria in his internals. I also gave him a 30 minute epson salt bath, per some research I found.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------

